# Solved: Stop embedded Youtube videos from linking back to their site?



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

I run a blog style website with videos that are hosted on youtube, but I'd like to be able to take out the bit of code that makes them clickable and opens their youtube page when clicked on.

Anyone ever dealt with this issue? I don't want traffic being driven away from my site so easily.

An example of the current embedding code:






thanks in advance


----------



## DrDaM4n (Jan 4, 2008)

You may need to turn off "show related videos". Let me know if this helps.

http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=75301&query=embed&topic=&type=


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

they all do its hard coded into the flash. You cant turn it off. Unless you can get a transparent DIV to hover over it to stop you interacting with the video i dont know of a way.


----------



## DrDaM4n (Jan 4, 2008)

Greiffel said:


> I run a blog style website with videos that are hosted on youtube, but I'd like to be able to take out the bit of code that makes them clickable and opens their youtube page when clicked on.
> 
> Anyone ever dealt with this issue? I don't want traffic being driven away from my site so easily.
> 
> ...


If you change it to ...&rel=0 on both links it will work correctly. I put it up on a site i use for testing:

http://www.pceliteinc.com/youtubetest.html


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

DrDaM4n said:


> If you change it to ...&rel=0 on both links it will work correctly. I put it up on a site i use for testing:
> 
> http://www.pceliteinc.com/youtubetest.html


Thanks, but I think I wasn't clear on what I mean exactly. I do normally add in &rel=0, which is fine for getting rid of the 'related videos' at the end. 
But what I'm meaning is, when you click on the actual video, anywhere, next to the big plus sign before it's loaded for example. You'll see it takes you to a new window, which is where the video is on Youtube.

I have seen sites where it's disabled.. just need to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Youtube terms of use: http://www.youtube.com/t/terms



> F. If you use the YouTube Embeddable Player on your website, you must include a prominent link back to the YouTube website on the pages containing the Embeddable Player and you may not modify, build upon, or block any portion of the Embeddable Player in any way.


Not only can you not disable the link back in the video, but you are supposed to add another one on the page.


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

Aha.. I guess that takes care of that then. lol


----------

